# Fishing in and around Weston, Florida



## Everett (May 20, 2021)

Guys I will be in Weston Florida area April 16 through 23ed to do some fishing. We will be staying very near Everglades Holiday Park . I have spent some time researching some of the lakes and canals in the area.
The lakes and canals I have on my list are, Everglades Francis S Taylor (all 4 launches), Lake Ida, Loxahatchee, Everglades Holiday Park , Sawgrass Recreation Park, Markham Park.

I would appreciate any recommendations on any other lakes, or canals to fish that are not on my list. Also if there is anything on my list that I should forget about. I will be fishing out of a 15.5’ Santee with 20 HP Tohatsu and trolling motor. I will be primarily flyfishing and maybe some spin casting. Would live to get into some Large Bass. Whatever we catch will be but back in the water for another day.
Also would like to get a recommendation for a guild, as would like to fish with a guide for one day. If you want to share any spots that you don’t want the world to know about, then you can contact me at [email protected].

Above is the boat I will be using. 


Everett


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's been a minute since I've fished out that way, but the "c" canals always had some fish. These days they are filled with snake heads, which are an invasive species, but still fun to catch. C-14 park is an easy launch to poke around while you are heading through.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Captain Alan Zaremba, 954.609.3671. He's dialed in on the pea's and large mouth bass.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Been a while. sounds like you have most covered.. you may want to add, same stuff just another location.. don't remmeber the name, West end of Loxahatchie Road out near Parkland. North side boating, South side Airboats.

Also be aware in some of the places you mentioned, Holiday Park & SawGrass you are supposed to have a Orange flag on 10' high pole if you venture off the main canals into the grassland, so Airboats can see you easier.

where ever you are staying if you have access to any private lakes, no boat launches, there are some big Peacock bass in those lakes. Just go out back and walk the banks casting shiny lures.


----------

